# Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2



## PsychoQeeny (28. September 2011)

*Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ein bekannter will sich eine HD6970 DC2 kaufen + Wasserkühler ... er hat sich die DC2 ausgesucht, weil er gutes OC betreiben will .

- ist sie im Ref. Designe
- muß unbedingt mit Backplatte sein

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/cd9207e03a6a9b2efb09c5a0c71a474d

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/129f59ac3053c5d58e2a7abae4cd620b

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2195a325b957a0097122b63b75f0bc92


----------



## axxo (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ich suche gerade einen Wakü für die Asus HD6950 DC2 (selbes Design) und bisher hab ich nix wirklich gefunden, ausser:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 6970 V2 Serie Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 6970 V2 Serie 12495

Da bin ich mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher, kann man aber ausprobieren und zurückschicken.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Kein Referenzdesign
Test: Triple-Slot-Kühlung (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



axxo schrieb:


> Ich suche gerade einen Wakü für die Asus HD6950 DC2 (selbes Design) und bisher hab ich nix wirklich gefunden, ausser:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 6970 V2 Serie Alphacool NexXxoS ATXP ATI 6970 V2 Serie 12495
> 
> Da bin ich mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher, kann man aber ausprobieren und zurückschicken.



Klick mal hier rauf, da ist ein kompatibilitäts chek Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC6970 V2 Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC6970 V2 EN (Nickel) 12435 kannst du was damit anfangen ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Kein Referenzdesign
> Test: Triple-Slot-Kühlung (Seite 3) - ComputerBase



Maann... kann denn mal nix unkompliziert sein?

Wie war nochmal die Seite wo man sich Wasserkühler anfertigen lassen konnte?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Lohnt sich nicht der soll sich einfach ne normale im Referenzdesign kaufen denn so eine Graka kauft man wegen dem leisen Kühler.


----------



## axxo (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Klick mal hier rauf, da ist ein kompatibilitäts chek Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC6970 V2 Nickel EK Water Blocks EK-FC6970 V2 EN (Nickel) 12435 kannst du was damit anfangen ?


 
hab ich schon benutzt, die ek water blocks passen alle nicht.

Die Seite wo man sich Sachen anfertigen lassen kann ist Anfitec. Falls ihr da anfragt gebt mir bescheid vielleicht gibts da ja Mengenrabatt bei 2, die Karten dürften vom PCB Design übereinstimmen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich nicht der soll sich einfach ne normale im Referenzdesign kaufen denn so eine Graka kauft man wegen dem leisen Kühler.



Die hat haufen OC Potenzial...



axxo schrieb:


> Falls ihr da anfragt gebt mir bescheid vielleicht  gibts da ja Mengenrabatt bei 2, die Karten dürften vom PCB Design  übereinstimmen.



Das war die Falsche Seite... wie heißt nochmal die Firma wo man sich sowas bestellen kann (die waren nichtmal so Teuer)


----------



## <BaSh> (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Mein ihr Liquid Extasy?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



			
				;3474242 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein ihr Liquid Extasy?


 
Ja genau ... Ich habe sie Kontaktiert (die kommen ja wie ich aus Magdeburg , oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden) 

@axxo ... ich habe liquid-extasy bescheit gegeben, da brauchen wir bestimmt eine Sammelbestellung ... dazu machen wir wenn alles klar ist ein Sammelthread auf .
Ich glaube das geht erst wenn man 5-10 zusammenbekommt .


----------



## axxo (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Im HWLuxx Thread haben auch einige gefragt obs Wasserkühler für die Asus HD6950/6970 gibt, da finden sich bestimmt noch ein paar Leute. Wenn du magst kann ich da ja mal bescheid geben?

[Sammelthread] *** Der AMD Radeon HD 68xx UND 69xx WaKü Sammelthread *** - Forum de Luxx

Die machen auch Einzelanfertigungen für 60-80€, ab 4 Stück gibts aber 25% Nachlass.

http://www.liquid-extasy.de/hp/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=74&Itemid=93

Meine Grafikkarte zum Vermessen könnte ich hinschicken, solange kann ich meine iGPU verwenden.

Die Anfitec Leute haben hier auch nen Thread im Forum, vielleicht sollte man da auch mal anfragen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/76712-andres-finns-selbstgebaute-wasserkuehler.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Die hat haufen OC Potenzial...



Im Vergleich zu anderen Karten mit unzureichender Luftkühlung


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Für die Übertaktbarkeit gibt es keine Garantie egal welche Hersteller oder welche Kühlung.
CB hat anscheinend sehr schlechte bekommen
Test: Triple-Slot-Kühlung (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

@Soldat0815 & ruyveb_macaran

ASUS hat ja auf die DCII haufen Sannungswandler etz. im Vergleich der anderen(Foto von den PCBs) 

@axxo

Ich habe andwort von liquid extasy(Marc) bekommen , und die Kühler würden ab 80€ losgehen ... aber ich will nicht einen Billigen Single Kühler, sollte schon ein vollkühler sein.
Hab wieder Anfrage gestellt... sieht aber gut aus


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> @Soldat0815 & ruyveb_macaran
> ASUS hat ja auf die DCII haufen Sannungswandler etz. im Vergleich der anderen(Foto von den PCBs)


Hui stimmt mehr Spannungwandler sind die Garantie für super Übertaktungswerte die GPU spielt garkeine Rolle  
Naja wenn du meinst, ich weiß nur das viele mit ihrer ach so tollen Hawk-Edition nicht mehr können wie ich mit meiner Evga obwohl sie doch auch soviele Spannungwandler mehr haben
Und CB hat für den Test sicher eine andere Version bekommen wie du sie bekommst.


----------



## axxo (29. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> @Soldat0815 & ruyveb_macaran
> 
> ASUS hat ja auf die DCII haufen Sannungswandler etz. im Vergleich der anderen(Foto von den PCBs)
> 
> ...



Sauber, wenn will ich natürlich auch nen Vollkühler, wäre auf jeden Fall mit dabei.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hui stimmt mehr Spannungwandler sind die Garantie für super Übertaktungswerte die GPU spielt garkeine Rolle
> Naja wenn du meinst, ich weiß nur das viele mit ihrer ach so tollen Hawk-Edition nicht mehr können wie ich mit meiner Evga obwohl sie doch auch soviele Spannungwandler mehr haben
> Und CB hat für den Test sicher eine andere Version bekommen wie du sie bekommst.



An den ComputerBase Test sieht man was für Noobs das sind ... die Asus DCII Produkte werden gerne für extremes OC benützt ... weil sie mehr "vCore" vertragen als andere ...
Deshalb --> DCII + WaKü(WaKü muss da dann schon sein) = Mehr vCore bei Moderaten Temps = Mehr OC


----------



## axxo (29. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Es ist schon etwas unkonventionell, sich eine Karte wie die DC2 zu holen und dann auf Wakü umzubauen, deswegen wirds da wohl auch bisher keinen Kühler geben, aber macht schon sinn, vor allem lassen sich bei denen meist die zusätzlichen Shader freischalten. 

Ich hab die Karte günstig bekommen ansonsten hätte ich mir schon ein Modell geholt wo es auch einen Kühler für gibt.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ich habe Antwort bekommen von Liquid-Extasy 



> Einer reicht. Bin auch in Magdeburg zu Hause
> Der Kühler kann ab 80eu zu dir kommen, kann aber sein das es teuer     wird. 100eu oder mehr. Das kann man erst sagen wenn ein Kühlermodell     existiert. Allerdings müssen wir das im Dezember in Angriff nehmen.     Habe immo noch zu viel zu tun.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Also im Dezember könnten wir was Realisiert bekommen .


----------



## axxo (29. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Alles klar falls sich bis dahin keine Serienlösung sonst wo aufgetan hat bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, wird ja bestimmt auch ne Ecke günstiger wenn es dann 2 statt nur einem Kühler werden. Wie schon gesagt, würde meine Karte dann auch zum Maßnehmen einschicken, das ist kein Problem.


----------



## L3stat (29. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Falls meine Wakü bis Dezember realisiert ist, wäre ich definitiv auch interessiert


----------



## axxo (30. September 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Hier ist mal ein Bild vom PCB, der Bereich hinten um die Spannungswandler ist leider komplett anders als bei den beiden Referenzdesigns, also sind die Chancen das irgendwas das Serienmäßig produziert passt gleich 0.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Nvida Asus Karte 580 mit dem DC2 Kühler gibt es extra was von EK Water Blocks um auf Wasserkühlung umzubauen, so abwegig ist also der Gedanke, die DC2 durch Wasserkühlung zu ersetzen wohl dann doch wirklich nicht. 

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1..._DCII_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html?tl=c311s1351b133


----------



## wuschel1003 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Also ich wäre auch dabei wenn es einen Vollkühler für die Asus6950DCII gibt.


----------



## Zoran86 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Bin auch verbindlich dabei aber nur unter der bedingung dass der kühler auf die 6950 und die 6970 passt (glaube die sind identisch, weiss es aber nicht genau)

Habe das geld parat und bin zu 100% dabei


----------



## axxo (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Wenn das soviele sind würde ich mich auch noch mal woanders nach einer Kleinserie erkundigen und die ggf. auch gegen Anzahlung dann komplett vorfinanzieren. Natürlich läuft das dann so das es auf die 6950 und 6970 passt.


----------



## Zoran86 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Gerne, am besten wäre es dann (wenn du was gefunden hast mit einem endgültigen preis) dass du dann alles auf einem paypal konto sammelst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L3stat (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

*push*Hat sich schon etas ergeben?LG


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ja,leider erst im Dezember kann der Kühler angefertigt werden, sobald es soweit ist meldet sich der Threadstarter und wir können loslegen. Wird aber definitiv stattfinden.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Jop, die Kühler sollten auch einzeln  rausgehen können (ohne gemeinsames Geldsammeln oder so), ich komme aus Magdeburg und hab garnicht gewußt, das die hier die Teile (ehm) schnitzen ... ich werde da aber sogar versuchen mit Marc direkt beim bau zusammenzukommen für ein paar Bilder wärend der Fertigung 
aber um die 100€ sollte man schon einplanen ...(hoffe es geht alles glatt)



axxo schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein Bild vom PCB, der Bereich hinten um  die Spannungswandler ist leider komplett anders als bei den beiden  Referenzdesigns, also sind die Chancen das irgendwas das Serienmäßig  produziert passt gleich 0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Der bereich mit dem Passivkühler stellt sich bestimmt als ein Prob dar... der muss abmontiert werden, und natürlich mit der WaKü ausgestattet werden , wird bestimmt ein gutes stück Arbeit .(aber man hat dann ein --> Unikat)


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ja wenn das ohne Geldeinsammeln klappt natürlich noch besser(dachte eben so eine sichere Sammelbestellung drückt den Preis...). 

Das der Passivkühler rechts abmontiert werden muss ist ja klar, würde ja auch ein wenig doof aussehen. Wie schaut das mit dem Anschluss eigentlich aus, sind das dann 2 auf der Vorderseite und 2 auf der Rückseite wie bei den anderen Vollkühlern auch?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



axxo schrieb:


> Wie schaut das mit dem Anschluss eigentlich aus, sind das dann 2 auf der Vorderseite und 2 auf der Rückseite wie bei den anderen Vollkühlern auch?



versteh nicht was du meinst...hab schon bisl getrinkt
Ich hab Marc jedenfals eine Mail geschickt und hoffe das er sich hier einklinken tut ...


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ich meine ob die Anschlüsse dann so liegen das ich den Eingang und Ausgang entweder auf Vorder- oder Rückseite anschließen kann(wahlweise eben) wie das bei den anderen Vollkühlern ja auch ist.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



axxo schrieb:


> Ich meine ob die Anschlüsse dann so liegen das ich den Eingang und Ausgang entweder auf Vorder- oder Rückseite anschließen kann(wahlweise eben) wie das bei den anderen Vollkühlern ja auch ist.



Sollte eigendlich Standart sein ne...(der groschen ist gefalle)


----------



## L3stat (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Also ich fände das mit der Sammelbestellung an sich ne gute Sache vor allem wenn es Rabatt gibt


----------



## wuschel1003 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

bin auch dafür.


----------



## wuschel1003 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

also geht es erst December hier weiter oder sagt jemand bescheid wenn die bestellung raus geht.


----------



## axxo (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Richtig, erst im Dezember.


----------



## Hirnriss (22. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde auch gerne einen Kühler für eine Asus 6950 DC2 2GB mein eigen nennen. Die Lüfter die da jetzt drauf sind, sind definitiv viel zu laut!

Gruß Hirnriss


----------



## axxo (24. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Kann ich nicht verstehen, die Lüfter haben bei mir bei 10-20% so gut wie keine hörbaren Geräusche gemacht, vielleicht schleifen die ja irgendwo?


----------



## Hirnriss (24. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Naja, is natürlich schon Jammern auf ganz hohem Niveau, aber wenn die  Lüfter der Grafikkarte das Einzige sind was man überhaupt hört - Dann  sind sie halt zu laut


----------



## axxo (24. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Kann ich nachvollziehen genau aus dem Grund hab ich meine 6950 ja auch auf Wasserkühlung umgerüstet, das einzige was ich jetzt noch höre ist je nach Einstellung die Pumpe.


----------



## Schlaefer (24. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Hallo allerseits!

Wie axxo schon richtig behauptet gibt es bereits 2 Kühler für die EAH 6950 DCII! Wir haben Marc von LE dazu überredet 2 Kühler vorab zu fertigen und der erste ist schon im Einsatz!
Das bedeutet: Ab Dezember wird es möglich sein eine Sammelbestellung zu machen und die Zeit für Entwicklung fällt für euch weg!!!
Genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest aber ich oder axxo bleiben mit Marc in verbindung und geben euch dann bescheid.

Auf diesem Wege nochmals Danke an dich axxo für deine Hilfe bei diesem Projekt!


----------



## wuschel1003 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

axxo kannste mal ein Bild machen von dem Kühler?


----------



## axxo (26. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...te-low-cost-wasserkuehlung-6.html#post3636426

Hab leider noch immer keine gute Kamera zur Hand aber bin gerade am Kabel sleeven, wenn das fertig ist werd ich mir ein iPhone kaufen oder ne Kamera leihen und mal Bilder von der kompletten Kühlung machen, ich finde für einen Erstversuch ist die echt gelungen (3 Radis, CPU,GPU,RAM und NB gekühlt,externes Ablassventil).


----------



## Schlaefer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Hab heute den Kühler vom Vernickeln zurück bekommen...

und so sieht er aus

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscn0840l0k4b.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscn08439ujxn.jpg

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscn0838ysjrg.jpg


----------



## axxo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Das ist echt gut geworden, glaube ich lasse meinen Kühler auch noch vernickeln irgendwann. 

Du solltest da unbedingt flache Verschlussstopfen(mit flachen Gewinden) verbauen, schaut erstens besser aus und zweitens kannst dir bei denen dann die Abstandhalter einsparen.


----------



## wuschel1003 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Da kann mann ja neidisch werden.


----------



## Tequilaomega (29. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Sieht der Kühler gut aus.  

An wenn muss man sich wenden wenn man solch einen Kühler bestellen möchte? 

Bräuchte gleich 2 fürs Crossfire. Und am besten gleich  hatte eben 90°C auf der Master Karte bei BF3 und Lüfter auf Max in gut Belüfteten HAF 932.


----------



## axxo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

liquid-extasy.de - Custom Waterblocks and Prototyping

Soweit ich weiß ist der Shop im Dezember erst wieder Online, sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage! 

Mit dem Kühler wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr weit über die 60° hinauskommen, bei meinem Setup ist derzeit 55° unter Last beim Spielen das Maximum, allerdings hab ich die Karte auch nur auf 850Mhz hochgetaktet und den Rest erstmal auf Stock gelassen.

Werde auch eine zweite Karte verbauen und mir dort einen weiteren Kühler holen.


----------



## Tequilaomega (29. November 2011)

Hab das Problem das die Obere einfach zu warme Luft ansaugt, wobei auch seitlich gleich mal 1nen 12cm Lüfter montiert habe. Erst als ich das Fenster geöffnet habe, hat es die Temperaturen gesenkt. 

Kannst du noch ein paar weiter Fotos online stellen. Überlege mir schon einen "Mod" dazu. 

THEMA SAMMELBESTELLUNG ! 

Noch wer dabei ?


----------



## Schlaefer (30. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ein Mod? Hört sich gut an! Ich bin dabei!
Ich sollte heute noch meine restlichen Teile vom Schlosser bekommen und wenn ich alles habe kommen noch ein paar Pic´s


----------



## wuschel1003 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Sammelbestellung bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Tequilaomega (30. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Hab Antwort vom Shop, Online geht er in 2 Wochen wieder. Die Kühler sind aber erst mit 2KW 2012 Lieferbar.

Hätte mir gedacht eine größere Version des Kühlers, aber nach dem ich nochmal genau die Bilder angesehen habe gibt es eigentlich nicht viel mehr zu Kühlen.


----------



## axxo (30. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ja wir hatten damals die Wahl zwischen passiv und aktiv gekühlten Spannungswandlern, dadurch hätte die Karte noch mal einen ganz anderen Look bekommen (ich könnte mir zb eine Metallplatte oben vorstellen und das Plexi dann nur als kleines Fenster), allerdings wird der Kühler dadurch noch schwerer, und die Karte hängt hinten im Slot eh schon auf halb 8 (ich hab das bei mir so gelöst das der Wasserschlauch zur CPU hin der Karte zusätzlich Zug nach oben verleiht, eher sub-optimal). Falls ihr jedoch eine andere Variante plant würde ich mein Originaldesign viellleicht auch noch mal tauschen. 

Wenn ich zweite KW 2012 höre bin ich ja froh das wir da schon vorher was bekommen haben


----------



## Hirnriss (30. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ich würde weiterhin gerne bei einer Sammelbestellung dabei sein. Allerdings fände ich eine Lösung mit aktiver Kühlung der Spannungswandler besser, da mein Gehäuse kaum belüftet wird und ich deshalb so viel Wärme wie möglich abführen möchte.


----------



## axxo (30. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Kann dir sagen das das eigentlich aber unnötig ist, hab die Karte ja jetzt schon ne ganze Weile im Betrieb mit 0 Airflow, da passiert nichts geschweige denn das es die 65° Marke übersteigt. Wäre also eher ein optisches Goodie als das es wirklich effektiv was nützen würde, dessen bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Schlaefer (30. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

Bild: dscn0852wqfpv.jpg - abload.de

Bild: dscn085317e0x.jpg - abload.de

Bild: dscn0855d8ev8.jpg - abload.de

ein kleiner Mod von mir...


----------



## loltheripper (30. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ich habe auch vor mir den nexxxos (oder so) für meine sapphire 6970 zu kaufen aber ich check des nicht ob der kühler jetzt rev.2 sein muss oder der normale? sry wenns schon geklärt wurde nur hatte grad echt keine lust 6 seiten zu überfliegen


----------



## axxo (30. November 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Hier geht es ausschliesslich um die Asus DC2 , sorry. Wegen dem Nexxos am Besten mal Bundymania oder die Leute bei Aquatuning direkt fragen, die haben da Ahnung.


----------



## darknitro (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



axxo schrieb:


> ... allerdings wird der Kühler dadurch noch schwerer, und die Karte hängt hinten im Slot eh schon auf halb 8 (ich hab das bei mir so gelöst das der Wasserschlauch zur CPU hin der Karte zusätzlich Zug nach oben verleiht, eher sub-optimal). Falls ihr jedoch eine andere Variante plant würde ich mein Originaldesign viellleicht auch noch mal tauschen. ...



Wiso machst du nicht an eine Schraube ne Angelschnur (transparent) am Gehäuse fest und an der Graka ?


----------



## axxo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Nee, so wild ists ja auch nun wieder nicht und wie gesagt, der Wasseranschluss hält das dann gut genug nach oben


----------



## Tequilaomega (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Bin schon gespannt wie´s wird. Habe noch die Chance auf 2stk 6970er zu wechseln, für minimalen Aufpreis. 

Das neue Xilence Interceptor Pro noch dazu und mein System wäre perfekt_. _http://www.tomshardware.de/Xilence-Interceptor-Pro-Test,testberichte-240914.html


----------



## wuschel1003 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Was ist denn jetzt hier mit der Kühlerbestellung der Shop ist wieder online,oder kann ich den Kühler dort selber bestellen?


----------



## axxo (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Ich hab den Kühler im Shop nicht gelistet gesehen, würde mich mittlerweile auch wieder interessieren da ich mir noch eine zweite Karte verbauen möchte.

Edit: Hab Marc ne Mail geschrieben, ich werd euch hier dann wissen lassen was Sache ist. Fakt ist aber das ich keinerlei Sammelbestellung veranstalten werde, da es dabei wohl vermehrt (und das zu unrecht) zu Unzufriedenheiten gekommen ist und der Organisator ist in dem Fall der doofe.

Edit2: Also in 2-3 Wochen werden die Kühler für die Asus DC2 6950/70 regulär im Shop erhältlich sein.


----------



## wuschel1003 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

So der Kühler ist jetzt zu haben Liquid Extasy.


----------



## darknitro (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Is der oder ? 
ATI/AMD : Narrow Line ATI HD 6950


----------



## axxo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*



darknitro schrieb:


> Is der oder ?
> ATI/AMD : Narrow Line ATI HD 6950


 
exakt. Von der Performance her kann ich das Teil wärmstens(obwohl das hier das falsche Wort ist) wirklich nur empfehlen, Im Idle liegt die Karte zwischen 25-35° (je nachdem wieviele Monitore ich im Betrieb hab), und selbst unter Dauerstress komme ich seltenst über 60°, und das alles vollkommen geräuschlos


----------



## darknitro (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Mhh naja, hatte mir andere Kühlwerte erhofft ;/ 
Auf wie viel läuft die Karte ? Also Taktraten usw ? (gibts i-wo n Guide wo das Oc'n von Graka's erklärt wird ? - Hab mich damit noch nie beschäftigt)

Was hast du bei Belastung für ne Wassertemp ?


----------



## axxo (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Wassertemperaturen bewegen sich im Moment zwischen 18-25°, bei einer 900er Kühlfläche. Im Moment läuft die Karte auf 910Mhz bei Stock Voltage.


----------



## darknitro (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

900cm² ? 

Mhh ok. 
(kannst du mir evtl mal per pn erklären wie des hinhaut mim übertakten bei den graka's?)


----------



## Hirnriss (20. März 2012)

*AW: Welcher Wasserkühler für eine 6970dc2*

Hat schon irgendwer etwas geliefert bekommen?


----------

